# Wheeler Dealers carbon fibre interior



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone watch tonight's prog with the Range Rover?

How cool was that painting, dipping & lacquering process for giving the interior trim the carbon fibre treatment!

I have a Brera with lovely real but easily marked brushed aluminium trim.

I've previously gone down the "professional" 3M wrap which looked brill initially but peeled on the first hot day.

Anyone know who does this?

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

They used these people : 
http://www.wickedcoatings.co.uk/


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this program. Eds great. Wish I had someone like that who would work on my cars for nothing!!


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it yet but I think you are talking about hydrographic film. There was a thread about it on here the other day. You can buy the stuff on eBay and a few how to videos on you tube.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i watched this last night and how cool did the parts look once they where done.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The coating certainly looked very impressive and I could watch the process for hours.

One thing they did not fix on the car was the temperature gauge. After the suspension was fixed the dashboard indicated the temperature to be -40.

The car did look very nice at the end


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Theres a place in Exeter as well that does similar, its not just carbon fibre effect though is it, these places do all sorts of finishes! Looks ace! And if what he said was right £200 approx to do all the trim inside the car then that isnt a bad deal is it?

I thought the project last night was excellent (forget about the obvious staging!) the car looked awesome at the end, a RR in white does look really nice, just a shame they didnt recolour the leather inside to match the carbon/white paint and grey wheels now, the cream and dark blue leather didnt look right then did it? A nice recolour to darkish grey or something would of finished it off nicely!

One question though, that new front end they put on, with the Xenons, how does that work then as I thought Xenons had to be factory fitted or would that car of already had the equipment to make the xenon retrofit work properly?

Overall, a good project, and yes we could all do with an 'Edd'!!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Clkrichard said:


> They used these people :
> http://www.wickedcoatings.co.uk/


Just checked this link out and wow, they do some amazing stuff!
I think I might have to get a few parts done there in the future.


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Great show.

Shame that Ed never seems to get paid for all the hard work he does.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm sure the headlamp washers were missing from the new front bumper.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Great show and as for Edd, if it was real life then he would get half the profits, although in my book Edd should get 75% of the profits not half like they talk about.

I tried to read the ' Thanks to companies names etc' bit at the end credits but because they make it smaller to show the next shows advert you can read it. I hate they way the end shows now, not being able to read the credits properly, so didnt find the carbon fibre companies name. 

Great stuff though, i will definitely give it a try on some bits i want doing thats for sure. I hope they can do colours as well as the grey.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

From a quick look on that site they dont appear to do other colours, anyone know of the place on wheeler dealers at all ?


----------



## mrtrev (Mar 7, 2013)

That was an awesome ep of Wheeler Dealers. Edd is the man, he turned that Rover round. And yes, that carbon fibre stuff looked great. Wet dip application and looked great, did that have a clear coat too?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Teddy said:


> I'm sure the headlamp washers were missing from the new front bumper.


They were there. Clearly visible in this screenshot:










:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

SurGie said:


> Great show and as for Edd, if it was real life then he would get half the profits, although in my book Edd should get 75% of the profits not half like they talk about.
> 
> I tried to read the ' Thanks to companies names etc' bit at the end credits but because they make it smaller to show the next shows advert you can read it. I hate they way the end shows now, not being able to read the credits properly, so didnt find the carbon fibre companies name.
> 
> Great stuff though, i will definitely give it a try on some bits i want doing thats for sure. I hope they can do colours as well as the grey.


Have to agree about the credits. Seems pointless putting them up if you can't read them.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL makes a change from people moaning about the long winded credits at either end of a programme :lol: 
I think they should bring back "flogging" just for "Brewer" though!! sits on "fresh" paintwork etc :doublesho the "heathen"!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I missed it again, but catching it later on today, Sky+ all ready for it!


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Its not just Edd though, when he does interviews at various shows etc, he's always quick to point out that Paul and the rest of the team there do a lot of the work as well, he's just the "face".


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2002-Land-Rover-Range-Rover-4-Wheel-Drive-2926cc-Diesel-px-why-/221192417259?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3380186feb#ht_1666wt_1170


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Brewer is even fatter and really seems to 'Big Up' his paltry contributions while Ed seems to be getting camper with every series. Can't help watching the show though. It would be good to see some of the detailing that obviously gets done at the end.


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, they got rid of that quick!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I always watch wheeler dealers, got about 50 episodes on my sky box! Cant stand mike brewer dont mind ed though, i only watch it to give me tips and ideas. That range rover did look good at the end though!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

The end result was very nice and to think the money for all that car is still a bargin! 

Like this dipped carbon, thinking of having some of my evo trim done in this now.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

deefer said:


> Great show.
> 
> Shame that Ed never seems to get paid for all the hard work he does.


its a tv show !! not real life mind


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Who saw last nights show with the 1k boxter? Dose anyone know the place he took the seats in Birmingham please? Seemed to know his stuff and very good price.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

£300 for leather repaint and new alcantara panels! Was silly cheap!!


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

do like the show, however they could be more **honest** with their costs.
They never mention how much it costs to get the cars back to the workshop or the MOT.

If I was to give one of them a job, it would have to be Paul, he is always there working away in the background. Has he ever said anything on TV?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Need to remember that all these places give "discounts" on their prices to be on the shows....happens all the time in "TV lala land"



:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> Who saw last nights show with the 1k boxter? Dose anyone know the place he took the seats in Birmingham please? Seemed to know his stuff and very good price.


Autoretrim.co.uk


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

I've just got a quote back from Wicked Coatings to Carbon Fibre dip all the plastic wood interior on my MK4 Golf for £150. This includes the wooden effect gear knob.

Has anyone had this done on something like a gear knob that would get more use than say a bit of stereo surround? I'm interested how hard wearing this coating will be

TIA :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

I agree there is a discount as such but its almost false advertisement in a manor of ways. They know by being on the show their popularity and business is going to go through the roof and to promote in a way that £300 for a pair of seats knowing people are now going to flood through the door but to then turn around and say its a one off is a sure fire way of killing any publicity stone dead. As soon as people were to realise that it was a one off price stunt then their business name will soon be tarred. 

I'd like to think that it was a genuine price and not a stunt to get people picking up the phones and getting quotes.


----------

